# Michael Ironside.



## arnisador (May 12, 2002)

Is Michael Ironside a martial artist? He seems to appear in a lot of action films involving martial arts (e.g. The Next Karate Kid) or swordwork (E.g. Highlander II).


----------



## islandtime (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Is Michael Ironside a martial artist? He seems to appear in a lot of action films involving martial arts (e.g. The Next Karate Kid) or swordwork (E.g. Highlander II). *



..........................................................
I looked at a couple of bios and fan pages and there wasn't any mention. (not like some people,,Lorenzo Lamas)
The guy gets around a lot in the action movies though.


Gene Gabel:asian:


----------



## Bushido (Jun 3, 2002)

The way he fought in "Total Recal", he's far from been a martial artist to me! 
:boing1:

_Bushido :samurai:


----------

